

Tracking users' IPv6 capability using Google Analytics - kaerast
http://labs.apnic.net/

======
kaerast
This was shown off at the 19th UK Network Operators' Forum Meeting today, and
it's pretty awesome once you've got it installed.
<http://test4.vyncke.org/testv6/> is a similar tool which doesn't use Google
Analytics.

